# E46 M3 wheels?



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

So are those M3 wheels as much of a biatch to clean as they look?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, for superficial cleaning, they're not terribly bad, especially after I waxed them. But, if I REALLY want them perfect, they are extremely time-consuming.

I've been negligent in buying the right stuff, so I actually just ordered some brushes and P21S wheel cleaner. I'll post results sometime soon. (In the detailing forum Clem, I promise!)

P.S.--Waxing them was no picnic, either.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

allthatyoucantleavebehind -

I love to hate your wheels 

I love them and I want to own a set.









But I hate them because they would look stupid on a Titan Silver Touring. And that means that I would have to buy a M3 just to have those wheels ...









Poop. I don't care how long they take to clean!









Patrick


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick--

you should look into the Dronell M-10 wheels. You might really like those.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

They're not too hard if you get the BMW wheel brush set...  Actually, I think no BMW wheel will be too hard to keep clean if you get that set...  $43.00 though...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *They're not too hard if you get the BMW wheel brush set...  Actually, I think no BMW wheel will be too hard to keep clean if you get that set...  $43.00 though...  *


I never knew they had a bmw wheel brush set . . . I'll have to check it out :thumb:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *I never knew they had a bmw wheel brush set... *


{insert all-too-obvious joke here}


----------

